

How I Hacked My Way into The New York Times (Accidentally) - ada1981
http://blog.prmatch.com/2013/11/how-i-accidentally-hacked-my-way-into.html

======
ada1981
one of my more memorable pr adventures over the years.. written up for the
first time ever.

